# Best Whitetail Ammo. for 270 WSM?



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Any recommendations for the best 270 WSM Ammo for Whitetails? Bought one last year and I killed 2 deer with the 140 grain Federal Premium Nosler Accubond and both of them ran. One mature buck was hit square in the shoulder and he ran about 30 yards without leaving a blood trail. Hit one doe in the neck and she ran about the same distance, again no blood trail. Both bullets passed through but did not leave very big exit wounds. I like these bullets because they're very accurate and I can use the same aiming point on my scope from 100-300 yards, though I guess that could just be the rifle. I've always used a .308 and have never had a deer get up. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Winchester Model 70 .270WSM Coyote Laminate


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wal Mart*

I just got a 270 WSM so I havent killed anything with it yet. I am buying the Winchester Supreme load at Wal Mart for $30.95/box. It has the 130 grain ballistic tip bullet. I have shot several deer with a regular 270 with this same bullet and it just dropped em. (Some of the super premium bullets may actually be too much bullet for deer and the ballistic tip may not be enough for bigger, tougher game.) On the box, it has a picture of a deer and says for light, thin skinned game. I think that is about right.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I shoot a nosler partition 150 grain. I do not like the fact that they usually don't leave much of a blod trail, however, they also usually don't go far. I haven't lost one yet with this load.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

*Nosler Ballistic Tips*

I also shoot the 270 and have had very good results with the Nosler 130 grain Ballistic Tips. I've only recovered 2 - one was a LONG shot, the other was a Red deer ( about 400 lbs ! ) Otherwise they always shoot through with a nice exit wound. GC.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Winchester silver ballistic tips I shot a 136 class buck 2 does and 100 lbs hog on a package hunt and the guide thanked me when I was leaving for not having to track any animals. One of the does was even a bad shot do to heavy triger pull and she still went no where.. I also shoot these rounds thru my 7 mm and have yet to be disapointed. I wont shoot any other ammo thru my guns unless it wont group with it.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

*Barnes TSX*

I shoot this. You have to experience Barnes TSX performance to believe it. At least IMHO. I shoot these bullets in a lot of different calibers. They are by far my favorite bullet.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Do those Barnes bullets have much expansion to them? A friend of mine offered to load me some of those when I was invited to go elk hunting. I didn't have any bigger caliber than 270 but he assured me I would get all the penetration I needed with a barnes.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Not sure about the Barnes bullets but I bought a box of the federal vital shocks in 270 wsm for my gun and they would fly any wich way they wouldn't hold a group for nothing. I talked to the lady who owns Hotwells and her son who do all the bench sighting for people and they said the same thing.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Barnes is the best you can buy. Load em and shoot em you dont have to worry about expansion, blowing up, penetration, or accuracy. No more worries.

Oh yeah you can now buy some of them in factory loads too. Just exactly like you are looking for.

Charlie


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

so. tx, sorry to hear you don't like the accubonds. They are my absolute favorite bullet for my 270. I've had great performance from them on deer, rams, pigs, javelina's, axis, ect. If you want to knock them down were they stand, work on your shot placement. Stick that accubond thru both shoulder joints and it'll go down like it was hit by lightening but you will ruin some meat. 

IMO, the barnes TSX is too stout for our little whitetail. This bullet retains 100% of its weight so it pentrates deep but it almost seems to zip thru animal too fast. The enterance and exit wounds are almost the same size and I've experienced very little blood trail. Would be great on a larger animal though.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That is kind of what I don't like about my load now. Not much of an exit wound or blood trail. What 150 grain 270 would be better for that?


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Just thought that i would offer my two cents! I have a pre 64 270 featherweight, I shoot the Hornady Light magnum! I have never had a deer, hog, bobcat run from me. They generally do a flip and lay right where they fell. No tracking problems here!! 
They also shoot straight and far like the Accubonds.

Regards,

Topwater


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It is not that often but maybe 1 out of 5 gets out of sight . I hunt in dense mountain cedar and if there is no trail, there is no guarantee. I haven't lost one there yet but another guy has lost two. The nosler partition just usually doesn't leave much of a trail. I am looking for a straight shooting load that will.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

so.tx. said:


> Any recommendations for the best 270 WSM Ammo for Whitetails? Bought one last year and I killed 2 deer with the 140 grain Federal Premium Nosler Accubond and both of them ran. One mature buck was hit square in the shoulder and he ran about 30 yards without leaving a blood trail. Hit one doe in the neck and she ran about the same distance, again no blood trail. Both bullets passed through but did not leave very big exit wounds. I like these bullets because they're very accurate and I can use the same aiming point on my scope from 100-300 yards, though I guess that could just be the rifle. I've always used a .308 and have never had a deer get up. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Winchester Model 70 .270WSM Coyote Laminate


so.tx.,

I think you should stick with what you got. A lot of times deer don't bleed right away when shot in the chest cavity b/c the cavity hasn't filled up with blood yet (especially on high shoulder/lung shots). It is very possible that your buck's cavity hadn't filled up completely (so that blood could start pouring out of the holes) by the time he fell over dead after 30 yards. Though I am surprised a doe ran after a lethal neck shot, I don't think you can chalk that up to the bullet...I could be wrong.

The AccuBond should provide plenty of expansion upon impact and penetrate plenty deep for deer.

I shoot 110gr AccuBonds out of my 25-06. Last year I shot 2 boars (head shot & spine shot), 2 mature bucks (through both shoulders), and 4 or 5 does with the AB's with 100% satisfaction. I only recovered one bullet and it retained about 65% of its original weight.

I've never used the Barnes TSX's, but I've heard good things.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

The Barnes TSX does not zip right through. They expand readily and leave a nice wound channel, sort of like a 3 inch tube of destruction, best I can describe. My 25-06 100 gr. leaves an exit wound about the size of 50 cent piece, 6mm, 85 gr left an exit the size of a quarter. We did recover a 6mm 85gr TSX last year from a 305 pound boar. I'll try to dig up the pic of the bullet and post it.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

*Barnes TSX 6mm 85 gr.*

This little bullet went through a mud caked shield and was stuck in the far shield of the boar that weighed 305 (weighed on a game scale) The other 3 bullets were insurance 180 grain golden sabres from my 40.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

HSF, thanks for sharing.


----------



## remmy (Aug 22, 2006)

those winchester super x bullets have always done well by me 150 grain, they def don't go far if anywhere at all. some people say they are too much for deer, but i have never heard a deer say they are too dead!!!!!!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Nice pics HSF*

I wonder what percentage weight that Barnes retained...pretty high I would guess. My present 2 gun "light rifle" arsenal/ammo: 1. 300 wsm shooting 180 gr Barnes Triple Shock. 2. 270 wsm shooting 130 gr ballistic tip. With two rifles I see no reason to download the 300 to the 150 gr or to upload the 270 to the 150 gr. The 270 wsm is my whitetail gun. The 300 wsm is my big hog and anything bigger than whitetail rifle (I may take it to Africa if I go again....for plains game)


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

I've had the same experience with the winchester supreme ballistic silvers......270 WIN just piles them up where they stand. I haven't had to go looking for a deer in more than 6 years. I've had many "failed to exits", but who needs a blood trail when they are still right where they were standing.



LongRodMaster said:


> Winchester silver ballistic tips I shot a 136 class buck 2 does and 100 lbs hog on a package hunt and the guide thanked me when I was leaving for not having to track any animals. One of the does was even a bad shot do to heavy triger pull and she still went no where.. I also shoot these rounds thru my 7 mm and have yet to be disapointed. I wont shoot any other ammo thru my guns unless it wont group with it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Barnes retain almost all of their weight. They do not "blow up" or disintergrate. They just do their job, day in and day out. No lead all copper. Come on guys on the larger caliber rifles it doesent make too much difference. On the smaller calibers the bullet must be good otherwise it blows up or goes away. Like the partition. It opens up at any range but only leaves the back of the bullet for penetration and leaves a small exit. I know there are exceptions to everything. I went through all this on my 223 and the only bullet that really works every time no exceptions is the Barnes X or TSX.

Charlie


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Barnes retain almost all of their weight. They do not "blow up" or disintergrate. They just do their job, day in and day out. No lead all copper. Come on guys on the larger caliber rifles it doesent make too much difference. On the smaller calibers the bullet must be good otherwise it blows up or goes away. Like the partition. It opens up at any range but only leaves the back of the bullet for penetration and leaves a small exit. I know there are exceptions to everything. I went through all this on my 223 and the only bullet that really works every time no exceptions is the Barnes X or TSX.
> 
> Charlie


They do sometimes shed petals, and part of the reason they penetrate so well is their reduced frontal area compared to a "mushroomed" soft point. But they can be very accurate and will seemingly not blow up -- if they "fail" it is generally not due to lack of penetration so long as reasonable caliber/weight guidelines are followed.



Stay with non-magnum rounds and you will get good performance on deer and hogs with real basic bullets. Start stretching the velocity envelope and you have to be more careful and sometime make expansion/penetration trade offs.

For a reliable blood trail you can always go up in caliber. Some of you know JJHack who posts sometimes on the Shark board here. I think his experience as a PH in Africa is that you get more consistent blood trails from .30 caliber on up.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess I'm between winchester supreme silver ballistic tips and Barnes. 
One thing I am pretty sure of, I am going to get away from the partitions.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

activescrape said:


> I guess I'm between winchester supreme silver ballistic tips and Barnes.
> One thing I am pretty sure of, I am going to get away from the partitions.


Partitions ususally cause a lot of damage, but at high speed they shed the front end (as Charlie noted) and the back end exits, meaning a smaller exit wound. You can go up to a heavier bullet weight in that case and it may improve the result.

I changed from the Partition to the Barnes X in my .270 Weatherby for the same reason, better exits in the brushy places, but have not seen a big difference and would be more likely to rely on a medium bore (over .30 cal) for the big leaking hole. Of course a Hornady Interlock at .30-06 speeds seems to work real well too...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You know , it's not like I'm losing a bunch of deer or anything, but when he runs off into that thick cedar and I don't see any blood on the ground, I always get an uncertain feeling. I am tired of that. 
So Charles, are you saying that after switching from the partition to the Barnes your exit was not any bigger?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

activescrape said:


> You know , it's not like I'm losing a bunch of deer or anything, but when he runs off into that thick cedar and I don't see any blood on the ground, I always get an uncertain feeling. I am tired of that.
> So Charles, are you saying that after switching from the partition to the Barnes your exit was not any bigger?


I have not noticed a big difference but have not killed many with the X, and started head shooting the hogs where possible. Those who use it a lot may have had different results. I had the same concerns as you with the Partition -- the deer/hogs did not go far but did not leak either. I have had instant stops with both as well.

Hogs are perhaps tougher because the higher amount of fat helps to plug the exit.

I really considered teaching my dog to blood trail but decided he would not give the animal back once he found it!


----------



## NBAngler (Aug 15, 2005)

I have harvested five deer (axis and whitetail) w/ my .270 WSM. Three with 140 grn. Nosler Accubonds and two with 130 grn. Swift Scirroco's. I have had three of the five run approx. 30-40 yds and the other two drop right in their tracks. All shots right behind the shoulder broadside through the lungs... I know all shots put on them were correct placement and know they won't go far. My hunting partner shoots a .270 Win. and shoots all his deer in the neck w/ a 130 grn. Ballistic Tip - they do not go anywhere. I feel more comfortable shooting a tougher bullet than a ballistic tip since I shoot most of my deer behind the shoulder - have shot hollow points and ballistic tips from my .243 and it destroys way to much meat..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Charles and Active scrape

Charles you are correct. anyone worried about bigger exit should go to larger calibers. It doesent seem to make too much difference with the 30 cal or up. My concerns were with the smaller caliber like my 223. I have shot the 30 cals. for many years with no problems. forever i hve loaded the 30 cal. Hornady Spire point for Elk down to whitetail. Now when you get down to the 22 cals it gets tricky. Probably should not shoot with anything that small but I do. It is extremely important to have the correct bullet at 22 cal. I went through everything I could find trying to find one that was dependable on whitetail and finally the Barnes did it. Certainly not going to blow a hole you could put your fist in but does normally make a fair exit wound (for 22 cal) and one shot kills. Dont have to worry about having to head shoot or neck shoot etc. shoulder shot is OK . Just my 02. cents. Oh yeah I bet a petal may come off at times but I havent found a bullet yet. 

Note we tested the 22 Barnes on a hog once and accidentally killed two(same shot). Went through the 2nd one too. 

Charlie


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Note we tested the 22 Barnes on a hog once and accidentally killed two(same shot). Went through the 2nd one too.
> 
> Charlie


They do give good penetration. I imagine that I have not used nearly as many of them as you have but to my knowledge the only time they did not penetrate completely (not counting finding petals under the hide of 100 pound hogs) was on a Gemsbok, and I would have preferred a larger round with higher sectional density on that one anyway. The picture above is one from that hunt. Althought the other two shots did not exit we could only locate the one bullet.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

ActiveScrape, 

Re: Bloodtrails - Where do you typically hit your deer?
Re: 150gr Partitions in your .270 - My opinion is that Federal makes that load with elk hunters in mind b/c it is a tough bullet in a weight which is heavy for the caliber. You may get larger exits, and still get reliable exits, with the 140gr AccuBond or 130gr Hornady InterBond. In fact, I think the 130gr Light Magnum Hornady InterBond load might be the best factory deer load out there.

Charles and Charlie, good comments guys.

Bottomline: No bullet is perfect. Not even the Barnes X or TSX. As Charles mentioned they can shed their petals; in addition, there have been cases where they don't expand at all (usually at longer ranges/slower velocities).


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

I didn't think this post would get so much attention but I really appreciate it. Lot's of knowledgeable people on this site. I bought a box of the Winchester Supreme Silver Ballistic Tips and will try them out at the range this weekend. Hopefully the accuracy won't change too much. I like the accuracy of the accubonds but I've never had a deer run after throwing lead at them until using the accubonds. Maybe just a bad string of luck. Or not. They were as dead as any other deer that I've killed in the past. It's a pride thing, I want them to fall in their tracks.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

so.tx. said:


> It's a pride thing, I want them to fall in their tracks.


I am not sure that anything will guarantee that, which is why I take comfort if I get a decent trail.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

My fear with you using the ballistic silvertips in your 270 WSM is that magnum velocities can lead to problems with those bullets b/c they aren't constructed as toughly as some others. However, that grenade effect (which I don't prefer) can cause deer to drop in their tracks. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

I agree Charles, I want a good trail. And Woodrow, I don't completely understand all of the differences in the construction in most of these bullets but I'm learning alot on this site. Thanks for that info., I'll watch for problems. We just got approved for MLD doe permits at one of our ranches and I plan on trying out all of the ammo that was discussed on this thread. I'll let you all know how it goes. Good luck to everyone this season... I've already got the fever!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have really enjoyed this thread. 
Woodrow, usually it is a heart shot, depending on the angle, sometimes lungs are involved. I have not lost a deer with this gun but a friend has lost two and I was in on the tracking, we just could not find the deer, it sucked. I especially don't want it to happen at last light on the evening hunt. 
I prefer the campfire with a big steak sizzling over the mesquite to the inky search through the cedar for a trail that is not there.
I have a 30-30 but most of our set ups are a little long for it. That is the reason I got a 270.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a Weatherby 30-378 which is a 378 necked down to a 30 cal bullet. It is a very hot load. I only use it in Colorado for much bigger animals than hillcountry whitetail. I also use it on mulies that dress out around 250. It does a hell of a job. The bullet of my preference is the Barnes X bullet 180 grain. I love it. Does a number on big hogs through the shield and everything and makes a massive hole. Just for grins, last year I shot 2 white tails with it for curiosity. No Huge hole! exit was same as entry for the most part. One through the bottom of the heart straight through with no shoulder penetration, the other went throught one shoulder on the exit. Still no big holes. The entire area was bruised very badly. All of the rib meat on both deer was solid black looking from the bruising. I will not shoot another whitetail with it, ever. Just trying to give some input on the X bullet and size calibers to compare. Joe McBride is a friend of my family (McBride's Guns in Austin) and he said with the X bullet of that caliber and weight, he was not suprised at all that it did not open up. Has to hit and go through more mass than the hill country whitetails. All said, I have killed more animals in texas, New Mexico and Colorado with a 223. shot placement has the most to do with it than anything, but it is nice to have something that will do some damage if you need it to!


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Woodrow said:


> My fear with you using the ballistic silvertips in your 270 WSM is that magnum velocities can lead to problems with those bullets b/c they aren't constructed as toughly as some others. However, that grenade effect (which I don't prefer) can cause deer to drop in their tracks.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Between my 7mm and my new 270 wsm I have taken over 20 animlas with the Ballistic tips and have had no problems with grenading once had a pedal shear off on a rid and puncture a gut. The last 2 deer I shot at just over 200 yds left a blood splatter out the exit side 6' long had any of them been able to run I am pretty sure finding a trail would not have been an issue.

It was always my understanding that Ballistic tips were designed for high velocity magnum rounds to premote faster expansion and cut down on rounds just flying through before full expainsion do to the high velocitys and narrow contact points in thin skinned animals such as white tails.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Darn

A nice informative post and nobody's mad. How about that ?

Charlie


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> Between my 7mm and my new 270 wsm I have taken over 20 animlas with the Ballistic tips and have had no problems with grenading once had a pedal shear off on a rid and puncture a gut. The last 2 deer I shot at just over 200 yds left a blood splatter out the exit side 6' long had any of them been able to run I am pretty sure finding a trail would not have been an issue.


I've never had a ballistic tip (or SST) blow-up or grenade either. However, I did see the result of a guy that shot a tiny fawn (it was an accident, he got the doe and fawn mixed up) at about 50-75 yards with the 270 WSM and 130gr ballistic silvertips...bullet didn't even exit. I don't think this is the norm at all, but it does happen. Ballistic tips seem to shine at the longer ranges.



LongRodMaster said:


> It was always my understanding that Ballistic tips were designed for high velocity magnum rounds to premote faster expansion and cut down on rounds just flying through before full expainsion do to the high velocitys and narrow contact points in thin skinned animals such as white tails.


I think you are right b/c in theory those magnum rounds are used for longer shots; however, the problems occur (IF they occur) at closer range or when met with "too much" resistance.

Hey, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Dead is dead.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

I agree!!!!..130gr. BARNES TRIPLE SHOCK is what in am using in my 270wsm....I also use 130 gr. SST Hornady in 270 win. Both have never let me down.......


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

This is a great thread! I just bought a Remington 700 .270 and was wondering if all of this discussion applies to it also even though it isn't a WSM? I not even really sure of the differences between the .270 and the .270 WSM.

I really don't think I need to use the Barnes TSX because my feeder is only about 75 yards from my stand and I doubt that I will have to take a shot a much more than 100 yards. Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thunder said:


> This is a great thread! I just bought a Remington 700 .270 and was wondering if all of this discussion applies to it also even though it isn't a WSM? I not even really sure of the differences between the .270 and the .270 WSM.
> 
> I really don't think I need to use the Barnes TSX because my feeder is only about 75 yards from my stand and I doubt that I will have to take a shot a much more than 100 yards. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


 With a .270 Win (not WSM) you have much less chance of over-expansion (grenade effect) and will likely get good performance from less exotic bullets. Hornady Custom, Remington Core-lockt, vanilla Winchester, whatever shoots the best in your rifle would likely do well on deer and hogs.

Try this thread for more info.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Charles! Somehow I missed that thread.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

150 grain leaves em dead in the tracks with my .270 remingotn model 7 if that helps.


Will somebody please ask Horn Superfan to take cumbersome bevo pics off of his posts. We get it, the horns are good, they are winners, please don't make us Aggie fans deal with that propoganda/garbage on the hunting site. I hear enough of it on the radio and on ESPN.


----------

